# 2012 Jetta SEL TPS Problem?



## 510VW (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm working on my father's 2012 Jetta SEL 2.5 I5 130xxx miles, and am having issues. The car has lost acceleration & is stuck in some type of engine control mode. Check Engine light is on, so tested it for codes.

*P0122 Code - Throttle Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Low Input

P0221 Volkswagen - Throttle Pedal Position Sensor/Switch 'B' Circuit *

I was planning on replacing the TPS Sensor, but I was told for this engine that I'll need to replace the whole throttle body which is very expensive.

Tried cleaning the TB with no luck. 

My questions is does anybody have experience with these codes, and what can I do to fix them. if I have to replace the TB I will but money is tight. Any input is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

check as many free things as you possibly can. get the battery tested, inspect and clean all ground to chassis wire; starting with the main negative battery cable. check the harness clip for any corrosion or shorts.

also, see if you can find someone in your area with vagcom. they'll be able to test the throttle body functions with the throttle body alignment function. see if it passes that without any errors.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

Unplug the TB harness and plug it back in. Beyond that, if cash is tight, try getting one at a local junkyard.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Isn't it weird that throttle body and pedal malfunction at the same time.:sly:


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

From the Bentley manual, the TPS and accelerator position sensor share the same 6-pin connector. Check the connection, check the wires. Something similar happens with the FSI where the throttle body pig-tail is just a little too short and the continuous rocking of the engine causes the connections to become weak. The solution, in that case, is to extend the harness. This is the first I've heard of it happening on a 2.5L.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

is there a chance that his accelerator pedal got substantially dirty or wet?


----------

